# TAM10 - White Out!!



## Daf57 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey all,

Decided to do some mods to my TAM10. Contacted Virgil over at WD Pickguards (Pickguard) to get a w/b/w pickguard done. He was a boss and waived the setup charge - so I sent in my original TS pg and a couple of weeks later I had the new one! One plus here for other TAM10 owners - if you want to get a custom pg WD has the template so you will only be charged the cost of the pickguard (about $30 in my case). 

I ordered a b/w truss cover from ebay and knobs and switch tip from StewMac. The knobs are slightly "aged" and I was worried about that at first - wanting pure white but apparently impossible to find domes that color - but they jive with the pickups perfectly IMO so good deal! 

I also replaced the stock tuners with black Spertzels (EZ mount - no drilling - they are solid, no worries!). They do leave some visible holes in the back from the stock tuners. 

Here are some pics.

Thanks!
Daf


----------



## JSanta (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm getting an old school Universe vibe from your mods, REALLY like what you did with the guitar!


----------



## MFB (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Zinter (Feb 14, 2016)

Really awesome take on the tam! Better than stock imo


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks great man!  
Maybe disappearing pyramids next? lol


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 14, 2016)

Love the all-white look! Simple mod with a huge impact.


----------



## Emil357 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome. Gives a UV feel!


----------



## ThePIGI King (Feb 14, 2016)

Get white pearloid tuners and you win


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 14, 2016)

That looks great!!


----------



## jwade (Feb 14, 2016)

I love it, man! Excellent idea


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! 



ThePIGI King said:


> Get white pearloid tuners and you win



Oh, probably not, but that would look sharp! 



Leviathus said:


> Looks great man!
> Maybe disappearing pyramids next? lol



Ha! Nope! 

http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jwade (Feb 14, 2016)

I think the offset dots look pretty killer to begin with, and helps this stand out from a 2228A


----------



## Smoked Porter (Feb 14, 2016)

Damn. That looks so much better than a regular TAM10.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2016)

Smoked Porter said:


> Damn. That looks so much better than a regular TAM10.



Yup. Love the UV PWH look over the red pickguard. 
I agree it needs vanishing pyramid inlays though.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Feb 14, 2016)

That looks awesome! Definitely pefer that over the regular version.


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 14, 2016)

Damn.... Thats tight.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 15, 2016)

Will those Sperzels accept larger strings than the stock tuners? I wanted to put a heavier string on my TAM10, but despite having a bass ferrule for the lowest string to allow for larger strings, the tuner wasn't large enough to get anything bigger in there without drilling it out. I'd be tempted to get some of those Sperzels myself, because locking tuners are nice, but only if I'd be able to fit larger strings than I can with the tuners it currently has.


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Tim,

Yes - these will accept up to .078 for the 7th and .85 for the 8th.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 15, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Yes - these will accept up to .078 for the 7th and .85 for the 8th.



You got a pic of the back of your headstock?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 15, 2016)

Very cool modding on this, it looks great!


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 16, 2016)

s2k9k said:


> You got a pic of the back of your headstock?




Yes! The holes bug me a bit but not sure when I will get to filling and finishing them.


----------



## jwade (Feb 16, 2016)

It might be worth looking into these: UMP > UMP > Hipshot Products


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 16, 2016)

Typing is hard when you're clapping..


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 16, 2016)

jwade said:


> It might be worth looking into these: UMP > UMP > Hipshot Products



Oh sweet! I didn't know anything like that existed - thanks!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Feb 16, 2016)

That looks amazing with the white pickguard on there! Definitely a great idea, and makes me want to get a pickguard for my RG8.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe I missed it but is there a reason the tuning machines are backward on the treble side?


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 16, 2016)

Randy said:


> Maybe I missed it but is there a reason the tuning machines are backward on the treble side?



No, you didn't miss anything. That's weird isn't it. The company I bought the set from, on ebay - Sporthitech, assembled the 8 string package so as to work with multiple configurations ... 

From the ebay listing...


> These are the new Sperzel Trimlok EZ-Mount tuners, no need to drill your headstock! Black, 8 String and non graduated. Can be configured as 8 inline, 8 inline left/reverse, 4x4, 5x3 or any other configuration.


At first I was a little put out cause I didn't really think about there being a chance of that happening - until I started putting them on ... I may see if they will swap them out for the right orientation. Otherwise I will have to buy 2 sets of the 3+3s - actually they work fine like this... there shouldn't be any problems should there? Other than cosmetic?


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2016)

You can reverse Sperzels yourself, without a lotta work FWIW



Great looking guitar, BTW. I'm mad jealous because I was trying like hell to get a deal on a PWH.


----------



## jwade (Feb 16, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> No, you didn't miss anything. That's weird isn't it. The company I bought the set from, on ebay - Sporthitech, assembled the 8 string package so as to work with multiple configurations ...
> 
> From the ebay listing...
> At first I was a little put out cause I didn't really think about there being a chance of that happening - until I started putting them on ... I may see if they will swap them out for the right orientation. Otherwise I will have to buy 2 sets of the 3+3s - actually they work fine like this... there shouldn't be any problems should there? Other than cosmetic?



Some eBay sellers will sell you additional singles with no hassle. Sporthitech comes to mind.


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 17, 2016)

Randy said:


> You can reverse Sperzels yourself, without a lotta work FWIW




Oh good! That's handy!  Thanks!



> Great looking guitar, BTW. I'm mad jealous because I was trying like hell to get a deal on a PWH.



Thanks, man!


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ah - so much better! Thanks again Randy!!


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 18, 2016)

winner


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 20, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> Ah - so much better! Thanks again Randy!!



Now that's beautiful right there


----------



## Tonejunkie (Jun 26, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> Yes! The holes bug me a bit but not sure when I will get to filling and finishing them.


1


----------



## Semi-pro (Jun 26, 2016)

Such a small change and the guitar looks 100x more appealing! Congrats!


----------



## vertibration (Jun 27, 2016)

Very cool. Looking to get a Tam 10 as well, and do similar customization's.


----------



## LordHar (Jun 28, 2016)

Am I the only one who can't see the pics in the main post?


----------



## vertibration (Jun 28, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> Ah - so much better! Thanks again Randy!!



So Im looking to do a custom job on my future tam10. When you bought the Spertzels, did you have to buy two sets? Stupid question maybe, but I just didnt know if they would make a special 8 string set if requested


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 28, 2016)

I bought an 8 tuner set from SportHiTech on ebay - listing below

Sperzel Trimlok 8 String Locking Black Tuners New EZ Mount No Drilling | eBay

These are the EZ mount - no drilling. They worked perfectly for me - they are very secure.

Thanks
Daf


----------



## LordHar (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 28, 2016)

I changed up that post - here are the photos from the OP


----------



## vertibration (Jun 28, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> I changed up that post - here are the photos from the OP



Amazing man, for me, I wanna keep the black hardware, and just change the pickguard when I get mine, and also the tuners. 

Thanks for being so helpful, I really appreciate it


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow!!! Absolutely beautiful man


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 28, 2016)

I probably said it once when you first posted this, but I'll say it again.....

Bad ass, Daf, bad ass.


----------



## LordHar (Jun 29, 2016)

So, I figured it out. Still can't see the pics in this thread, but when I looked at the source of your post and copied the IMG url (dreamscape.com/guitars/tam10-whiteout.jpg) I get an 403 Forbidden no permission etc. message. When I put the www in front of it, they work, and they look awesome! Mystery solved.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------

